# my bunnys ears are hot is this normal



## flagrl (Nov 26, 2011)

I was petting my Bunny and I noticed his ears are hot can't remember if they have always been hot I don't think so but what could be wrong with him


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 26, 2011)

Is anything else off about his behavior or health? Info about breed, age, whether or not he's neutered, what his diet is, if he lives inside or outside, etc would also be helpful.


----------



## flagrl (Nov 26, 2011)

i think he is a dutch breed no he is not neutered yet his behavior is not off in any other way, he lives inside i dont know how old he is. i petted his ears later and they werent hot but this morning they are


----------



## pamnock (Nov 26, 2011)

Was he holding his ears down against his back? They would feel warmer than if he'd been holding them up.

If his behavior is normal, I wouldn't be overly concerned.


----------



## flagrl (Nov 26, 2011)

OK sorry about that I probably should have waited a little but I'm used to hot on an animal means somethings wrong so I just jumped to conclusion


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 26, 2011)

Bunnies use their ears as a heat exchange system, so warm ears are the norm.


----------

